
Twitter’s Verification Process Is a Game Rigged Against Marginalized Users - chippy
https://modelviewculture.com/pieces/twitters-new-verification-process-is-a-game-rigged-against-its-marginalized-users
======
gozur88
No, Twitter is not "notoriously unsafe" because people are wont to tweet nasty
things at you. That has nothing to do with safety.

